# EKG Rhythm



## nwhitney (Feb 3, 2013)

Ideas as to what's going on with this patient?
White male, 34, overall good health

Strip attached.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 3, 2013)

nwhitney said:


> Ideas as to what's going on with this patient?
> White male, 34, overall good health
> 
> Strip attached.



Sinus rhythm with artifact? Am I missing something


----------



## FLdoc2011 (Feb 3, 2013)

Chase said:


> Am I missing something



Nope.


----------



## nwhitney (Feb 3, 2013)

Well this wasn't nearly as exciting as I had hoped.  Damn.

I'm the patient for this strip and this is about 15 minutes before I went into surgery last Monday.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 3, 2013)

nwhitney said:


> Well this wasn't nearly as exciting as I had hoped.  Damn.
> 
> I'm the patient for this strip and this is about 15 minutes before I went into surgery last Monday.



This is the strip you'd want to have, no?
:unsure:


----------



## Scott33 (Feb 3, 2013)

What did you think it was?


----------



## nwhitney (Feb 3, 2013)

Scott33 said:


> What did you think it was?



I know what it is and what caused it.  I don't know much about EKG's and thought it might stir up some interesting thoughts.  Apparently I was completely wrong.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 3, 2013)

Even though there is nothing wrong with the EKG, this is still basically asking for medical advice.


----------

